# Dehydrated Alcohol



## lcole7465 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm looking for some information on this used for injection for my Pain Management doctor. I'm seeing that the HCPCS code is being used as J3490 which is an unlisted code, which usually isn't payable. I've also seen some back and forth that some providers are using either CPT 64632 or 64450 depending on whether it's being done for a destruction or a therapeutic injection.

If any pain management coders have any input on this???

Thanks


----------

